# Dead Battery, Procedure from Parking to Neutral for Towing



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Dead Battery, electric fan stayed ON overnight? Procedure from Parking to Neutral for Towing*

Electric Cooling fan won't turned OFF, Drained Battery overnight, I guess a Relay is stuck, Fuse panel don't have any pictures to pull fuse out. 
I guess jump it an drive to nearest dealer.


JR


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, and Have fun trying to open car doors with dead battery, windows don't crack open when you touch door handle, glass is stuck inside window/roof seal, and door won't close properly because window is on UP mode.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had my windows not auto roll down a bit when the door opened and I didnt realize it until after i closed the door. made a funny sound but the door closed.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

JR Martinez said:


> Yeah, and Have fun trying to open car doors with dead battery, windows don't crack open when you touch door handle, glass is stuck inside window/roof seal, and door won't close properly because window is on UP mode.


Can you get into the car via the trunk? 

If yes, get in and pop the hood and you have access to the battery. 

If no, I would call the service department. They may have to pry the window seals to open the door. :screwy:

Not sure how it works with the B12 but the Shifter cannot be moved to N w/o power ON and foot on brake pedal.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Rear hatch only opens from inside when battery is dead (sliding car key into slot on inside hatch panel. *NO Emergency PULL mechanism to open hatch*:banghead:

Won't even start while Jumped, since the Darn fan still runs on other car's battery.

Waiting for tow truck.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Wow... you should bring your situation up with VW. 

This could happen to my Mini Cooper as well if the battery is completely empty. No rear hatch manual unlock and the windows operate in the same manner as the B12. :banghead:


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

are you saying you can't get in your car cause the battery is dead? You know you can pop off the cover at the end of the door handle and use your physical key to open the door.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

TexasBulldog said:


> are you saying you can't get in your car cause the battery is dead? You know you can pop off the cover at the end of the door handle and use your physical key to open the door.


 
Thanks, Knew about that.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> Thanks, Knew about that.


sorry but the writing is a tad hard to understand.

JOe


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry JR! Hope all gets fixed for good!
Thanks for the info on the "secret" keyhole. I did not know that!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

moodylucy said:


> So sorry JR! Hope all gets fixed for good!
> Thanks for the info on the "secret" keyhole. I did not know that!


It's in the Owner's Manual page 277.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

JR - any update on how they open the door with a dead battery?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Cadenza_7o said:


> JR - any update on how they open the door with a dead battery?


Above video explains how to open door without power, *issue is closing door with window up *, rear hatch opens from luggage compartment.

Beetle still in the shop, dealer got me a rental.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I missed your previous post. So it looks like opening the door with a dead battery is not a problem but closing it is.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Got the car back, dealer replaced passenger side electric fan, and battery, also they got rear fender off and painted full fender (peeling off paint between fender and rear panel.)


----------

